

Higgs FFI: Calling C From JS - dsr12
http://teebrz.wordpress.com/2013/09/19/higgs-ffi-calling-c-from-js/

======
NonEUCitizen
How big is the Higgs runtime ? What level of javascript compatibility is it
aiming for ?

~~~
teebrz
It currently has a loose target of ES5. It has some features like
Object.create, but not others like property descriptors or
Function.prototype.bind.

One of my hopes for this post is to encourage interest in Higgs, and ideally
contributions. One aspect of that would be feedback that would help in
evaluating and prioritizing what missing features to implement.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Any chance it might be rewritten in C ? The dependence on D makes it more
niche than it would be otherwise.

